# SETCH broken on TiVo Mini?



## cyphers72 (Jul 8, 2002)

The port 31339 TiVo Remote Control interface on the TiVo Mini fails with any usage of the SETCH (Set Channel) command. To wit:

Send: SETCH 17
Receive: CH_STATUS 0709 LOCAL
Receive: CH_FAILED INVALID_CHANNEL

I've now seen this on countless TiVo Mini boxes in dozens of configurations so it seems universal to the model. Has anyone else seen this? Is anyone aware of a resolution? Assuming this is a TiVo bug, any suggestions on who/how to report this kind of low-level bug?

Thanks.


----------



## scr3wlo0se (Apr 1, 2010)

No response, FORCECH also errors out? I heard on a call that Tivo is updating the TCP guide but I havent seen anything


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

Is 709 a valid channel number for your lineup?

I don't have a Mini to test on, but I would try as a workaround, using IRCODE instead of SETCH.

IRCODE NUM1
IRCODE NUM7
IRCODE ENTER

If someone wants to experiment further, I would check the SETCH status over port 31339 on the _Premiere/Roamio_, if the tuner assigned to the Mini still shows up there.


----------

